# Two horses killed by car today



## Holly Hocks (1 July 2011)

Posted on NL as well.

Just heard on local news that two horses have been killed at J39 of the M6 today and riders taken to hospital.  I think it said that one of the riders had been airlifted, but not 100% sure.  It said that the driver had been arrested.  Thoughts are with the owners/riders for a full recovery.  A very sad day.


----------



## millhouse (2 July 2011)

Tragic - rest in peace dear horses.  Hope the riders make full recovery.


----------



## Meandtheboys (2 July 2011)

Found this:
2 July 2011 Last updated at 13:48 

Horses hit by car on M6 sliproad in Cumbria killedTwo horses were killed and their riders injured when they were hit by a car on a sliproad off the M6 in Cumbria.

Cumbria Police said the car had left the motorway at junction 39, near Shap, just before 1815 BST on Friday.

A male rider in his 60s suffered a minor head injury and serious chest and leg injuries. A woman in her 50s suffered minor knee injuries.

The car driver, a man in his 70s from the Wigan area, was arrested on suspicion of drinking and driving

**Very sad alround.............**


----------



## brighteyes (2 July 2011)

The car driver, a man in his 70s from the Wigan area, was arrested on suspicion of drinking and driving
		
Click to expand...

Speechless 

R.I.P. horses and I hope the riders are soon as mended as they can be


----------



## Sandstone1 (2 July 2011)

Its very sad, hope the riders make a good recovery, but what were they doing riding on a motorway slip road?


----------



## Cuffey (2 July 2011)

itsmylife said:



			Its very sad, hope the riders make a good recovery, but what were they doing riding on a motorway slip road?
		
Click to expand...

I dont think they were--sounds like the car has come off the slip road without stopping

http://www.thewestmorlandgazette.co...d_after_car_ploughs_into_horse_riders/?ref=mr


----------



## kibob (2 July 2011)

itsmylife said:



			... but what were they doing riding on a motorway slip road?
		
Click to expand...



Exactly! How strange?

Very sad for all concerned.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (2 July 2011)

Think i know this place its at the top of the slip road where there is another smaller road that crosses it. They must have tried to cross or something.


----------



## welsh horse rider (2 July 2011)

Cuffey said:



			I dont think they were--sounds like the car has come off the slip road without stopping

http://www.thewestmorlandgazette.co...d_after_car_ploughs_into_horse_riders/?ref=mr

Click to expand...

http://www.thewestmorlandgazette.co...d_after_car_ploughs_into_horse_riders/?ref=mr

the riders wern't on the slip road but the road at the top 

I hope the guy goes down for a very long time........


----------



## Holly Hocks (2 July 2011)

welsh horse rider said:



http://www.thewestmorlandgazette.co...d_after_car_ploughs_into_horse_riders/?ref=mr

the riders wern't on the slip road but the road at the top 

I hope the guy goes down for a very long time........
		
Click to expand...

We can hope all we want, but I think we all know it's very unlikely.  Probably a couple of years ban and a hefty fine is all we can expect.....


----------



## Holly Hocks (2 July 2011)

pastie2 said:



			Just come in from riding my horse, and the people I have met told me that the horses were being driven. He is a well known driving man from the Shap area and shows at the local shows. Those horses were his life. One of the horses was cut nearly in half. I hope the drunken old fool driving the car lives forever with this accident on his mind.
		
Click to expand...

That's awful Pastie - I hope the horses didn't suffer for too long.  Newspaper here says he was driving an X-type Jag.  Old person with drink on board in a powerful car - says it all really.


----------



## Libby Boo (2 July 2011)

How awful - my thoughts are with all those involved.  Wishing the riders a full recovery and retribution for the horses who were needlessly killed. xx


----------



## muffinino (2 July 2011)

Tragic. RIP horses and wishing the driver a swift recovery.


----------



## brigantia (3 July 2011)

That's a really sad story. That man should not be allowed to drive anymore.


----------



## 0dd (3 July 2011)

Don't you just love how if it was a person he'd hit, he'd almost certainly be going to prison, but because it's horses with people, we assume it less likely?


----------



## Cuffey (18 July 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-14193022

Banned 2 years and fined--horses lives are cheap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flashpaddler (19 July 2011)

I just can't understand British law.  If I drink, play with a gun and seriously injure someone, I'm rightly going down for a decent stretch.  If I drink, get in a 2-tonne vehicle and seriously injure someone, I get fined a grand and mildly inconvenienced.

Surely, if you drink to the point of impairment and then choose to drive, you have made a conscious decision and if you kill, then it has to be manslaughter at the very least.  

This is just another example of criminal rights above victims - I'm sad to say it makes me ashamed of our legal system.

Rant over, thanks, I feel much better.

P.S. I do hope the poor victims make a full recovery - you're in our prayers!


----------



## ru-fi-do (19 July 2011)

Thats awful, thoughts go out to all concerned. x


----------



## Oliver12 (19 July 2011)

You'd get a harsher penalty for fiddling your tax expenses. What a joke British justice has become.


----------

